# Hi and food question



## Moonaar (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi I'm new and thinking about getting a Betta Fish. I would like to know if you can feed them Tetra brand tropical fish food- http://www.petsathome.com/shop/tetra-min-20gm-tropical-flake-47463

sorry if this is a stupid question its just i couldn't find any Betta fish food on the website.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

HAHAHA Bettas eat that!! Haha good joke! 

Ok seriously....bettas are the pickiest fish in the world...I don't know how people get them to eat it. I'm amazed I get my babies to eat frozen food at such a young age. I personally feed mine frozen bloodworms and live blackworms (if you can get them). 

And if you want a basic food...some HBH Betta Bites or Hikari Betta Pellets.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Welcome! Try to find pellet foods. They are MUCH better for your fish. If you do get one, make sure you have at least a 2.5 gallon tank, and a heater.


----------



## Moonaar (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks, how about this- http://www.petsathome.com/shop/tropical-pellets-30gm-by-love-fish-37359 also is this tank ok as long as i get a heater- http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...gId=1500002451&langId=-1&searchTerms=870+6612

this may sound stupid but I'm on a £60 budget .


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

The tank looks good, it probably around 3 US gallons, which is good. The water should be heated to 26 degrees celcius or 78 fareinhiet.

On the food, betta reallly need pellets that are specific to bettas. It's ok to be on a budget. You might need to ship food to your house. Are you in UK?


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Here's my list of top, 5-star betta foods, judged from over a year of lurking about on forums... personally, I like to feed:
-Atison's Betta Food
-Atison's Betta Pro
-Omega One Betta Food*
-HBH Betta Bites*
-Hikari Micro Wafers (the crude protein is up to scratch, even though its a tropical fish food)

The other 2 great ones I have not been able to lay my hands on are 
-New Life Spectrum
-Ken's Betta Crumble 

*Cheap too!

Avoid Hikari Betta Bio-Gold, as they recently changed their ingredients so that the recipe is mostly wheat flour. You definitely don't want to be paying $12 CND for that!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

You could buy a rubbermaid tub. They are dirt cheap and the fish love them! 10 gallons is like 5$!


----------



## Connieconcon (Nov 15, 2010)

A critter keeper would work too if you can't find a clear rubbermaid tank.  They're only $2-$4.


----------



## Moonaar (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry I should have said I'm in the uk! Ok does anyone know where I can get betta food in the uk, I'm going to go to a fish store next weekend so I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi there.
A nice tank for a Betta is a Aquastart 320 which is a 6 UK gallon tank.This has a light and a undergravel filter (some like U.G.F ,I dont so i replaced mine).These are about 12" cube in size and are glass so it wont scratch easily compared to the Argos plastic thing and are available in most fish stores (or second-hand on E-bay).
You can get them from most places new for £40 or for around £10-25 second hand from E-bay.
As for quality,comparing one to the Argos tank is like comparing a Aston Martin to a Robin Reliant :lol:.(I have one for my Betta & shrimp tank,look at my aquariums on my avatar).

For Betta food they do sell Hikari Betta Pellets in a lot of fish shops (including [email protected] I think).

Tomsk


P.S. here is a link to a uk site that shows the tank I'm talking about:

Aqua One Aquarium Aquastart 320 Silver 28l

Just noticed that the Argos tank doesnt seem to have a light,this can be a pain in the bum too!


----------



## Moonaar (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------

